# Back to Marklin HO



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

So I've had my fun with n scale, but after setting up my christmass layout with Marklin HO stuff I realized how much better of a product my Marklins were! I took them for granted being a 5 year old kid when I first started usin them. I found a box of tons of used track my dad had bought for such an occasion this years layout showed me how to block properly, and control 3 engine on DC. I believe I would rather run digital though as I only have 6 engines and 1 is already digital. Anyone have experience? Is Marklin digital worth the step up? This layout will engulf a corner of the basement and the N scale stuff will be in it's boxes til I want to return to my cab forwards and engines again! Anyone know of good American suPpliers for Marklin? I remember our local train dealer for Marklin was way overpriced! Staying Steam all the way probably Epoch(Era) III or earlier!


----------



## mackdonn (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice Christmas Layout!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Smokinapankake (Sep 8, 2011)

Nice! 
I used to have some Marklin stuff with that same C-track, but sold it all off because it was way too rich for my blood. Couldn't afford to expand, ya know....
So now I buy mostly Athearn BB stuff, and it growls just like the Marklin!


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

There is a rediculous amount of Marklin on the Aussie Ebay lately.... There are days I wish I could be bothered working out how to exclude it from some of my saved searches :laugh: at times, its that bad!

Edit:
If needed I can be a parcel consolidation point for you (or anyone) if buying from Australia


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

Although I am a DC modeler (mostly ROCO and some Piko), the dealer I have used since 1993 offers a huge assortment of Marklin. Check reynaulds.com (Reynaulds Euro-Imports). They are located in IL. Although Marklin are very expensive (to me anyways), other companies offer compatable rolling stock and locomotives. Both ROCO (which also are becoming pricey on many of their locomotives) and Piko offer AC locomotives and offer wheel sets to convert rolling stock from DC to AC. If you are on a limited budget (as I have been lately) consider the PIKO line. Piko locomtoves (especially the Expert line) are very good runners, have reversing red/white LED lights and are nicely detailed.


----------



## Blade3562 (Mar 13, 2012)

That's why I played with n scale first, it was cheaper, now I have to save and carefully select my Marklin engines. I have plenty of stock (not much passenger though  ) but I have suffered too many quality control issues from multiple n scale companies. So I feel like sticking to one good brand I trust is the way to go!

Does anyone know if I can convert my Rivarossi Big Boy to run on on AC? I got it from a family member and would love to run it at some point!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

DC to AC is tricky! I myself got a Marklin train set(track is shot). best to run that Big Boy on DC. You'll have to isolate electrical parts and use a rectifier. Way too much work in my opinion.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

broox said:


> There is a rediculous amount of Marklin on the Aussie Ebay lately.... There are days I wish I could be bothered working out how to exclude it from some of my saved searches :laugh: at times, its that bad!
> 
> Edit:
> If needed I can be a parcel consolidation point for you (or anyone) if buying from Australia


could always send them my way


----------

